# Fitchburg Police



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone knew anything about this department, whether it is a civil service town or when their last recruitment was. My family lives there and I will be moving from RI so any information would be greatly appreciated. Also if anyone knows the website, that would also be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

One of our guys is said to have joined Fitchburg PD, but I have not seen him since he came back from Iraq. They have a website, though, here is the link. Good luck
http://www.fitchburgpolice.com/


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

I know that they have 4 guys in the academy right now. I believe they are civil service.


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

Fitchburg is Civil Service and they have people in the academy now. Actually one of there recruits just got bagged for hitting a building while driving drunk and getting arrested. Needless to say he's not in the academy any more :x


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

copchika911 @ Sat 04 Dec said:


> Fitchburg is Civil Service and they have people in the academy now. Actually one of there recruits just got bagged for hitting a building while driving drunk and getting arrested. Needless to say he's not in the academy any more :x


Wow, I would give anything just to have the opportunity to get on a full time department and this kid goes and screws himself by acting like an a-hole. If I am ever fortunate to get hired and sent to a full time academy, I would be keeping my nose buried in books for and out of any trouble the entire time. This kid blew a golden opportunity that many of us would die for..........Jackass


----------

